# Pre-vaciado



## Rociobelle

Hi, I'm trying to find the English equivalent of "pre-vaciado" in the next context: 
Las aberturas en los tubos deben ser realizadas pre vaciado.
I think it would be: "All tubes openings must be pre-vacuum"
The document is about rainwater drainage... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. No tengo muy claro lo que quieren decir, si "previo vaciado" o "en prevaciado". De cualquier modo, no creo que sea "vacuum", sino que yo diría "cast".
Saludos.


----------



## Weyler

All tubes openings must be done pre-vacuum


----------



## Rociobelle

Thank you both, I'll use "pre-vacuum"


----------



## k-in-sc

How do you know it's "vacuum" and not something to do with making sure the pipe is empty?
Also, it would be "tube/pipe openings."


----------



## Rociobelle

k-n-sc you´re right it's tube openings. thanks


----------



## pops91710

k-in-sc said:


> How do you know it's "vacuum" and not something to do with making sure the pipe is empty?
> Also, it would be "tube/pipe openings."


I think you are right K. I think they are saying *pre-emptied.* Otherwise it does not fit. Vaciar means to empty not vacuum.

And even if it was *pre-vacuum,* it would be* pre-vacuumed*.


----------



## Ilialluna

Tenéis razón; yo también creo que se refiere a "pre-emptied". Al principio pensé que tenía algo que ver con vaciado referido a moldes. Desde luego, nada que ver con vacuum.
Saludos.


----------



## Rociobelle

Ilialluna said:


> Tenéis razón; yo también creo que se refiere a "pre-emptied". Al principio pensé que tenía algo que ver con vaciado referido a moldes. Desde luego, nada que ver con vacuum.
> Saludos.


 
El texto trata sobre como debe ser la instalación de tubos o tuberías, osea que los tubos ya están vacíos.


----------



## Rociobelle

pops91710 said:


> I think you are right K. I think they are saying *pre-emptied.* Otherwise it does not fit. Vaciar means to empty not vacuum.
> 
> And even if it was *pre-vacuum,* it would be* pre-vacuumed*.


 

The text is about the installation of the pipes, which means that they are already emptied. I think "pre vaciado" must be an specific process...


----------



## pops91710

Rociobelle said:


> The text is about the installation of the pipes, which means that they are already emptied. I think "pre vaciado" must be an specific process...


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Claramente necesitamos algo más de contexto. Me pregunto que si los tubos contenían algo antes come aire o sea un clase de gas comprimida (o agua para probar los tubos) que hay que vaciar antes. Ni sabemos que están armando en este proceso. Rainwater drainage doesn't tell us much.


----------



## Rociobelle

pops91710 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Claramente necesitamos algo más de contexto. Me pregunto que si los tubos contenían algo antes come aire o sea un clase de gas comprimida (o agua para probar los tubos) que hay que vaciar antes. Ni sabemos que están armando en este proceso. Rainwater drainage doesn't tell us much.


 
me explicaron que se refiere a que son  piezas prefabricadas que ya tienen el espacio o agujero dentro de la pieza para colocar tubos...


----------



## Rociobelle

Ilialluna said:


> Tenéis razón; yo también creo que se refiere a "pre-emptied". Al principio pensé que tenía algo que ver con vaciado referido a moldes. Desde luego, nada que ver con vacuum.
> Saludos.


 

Se refiere a aberturas prefabricadas.


----------



## Rociobelle

Creo que seria "precast openings"


----------



## Rociobelle

aquí hay una presentación donde aparece una gráfica sobre precast openings: http://www.solutions.precast.org/pdfs/Pipe_Presentation.pdf
Esto es a lo que se refiere pre vaciado en este contexto


----------



## pops91710

El problema ha sido por todo el hilo es que escribiste *pre-vaciado* cuando en realidad es _*prevaciado*_ lo que quiere decir* precast* como concreto prevaciado (precast concrete). Ya resolvemos el misterio. ¡Uf!


----------



## Rociobelle

pops91710 said:


> El problema ha sido por todo el hilo es que escribiste *pre-vaciado* cuando en realidad es _*prevaciado*_ lo que quiere decir* precast* como concreto prevaciado (precast concrete). Ya resolvemos el misterio. ¡Uf!


 

En realidad el original decía pre vaciado (separado), y sí, ese fue el problema.  Pero gracias a todos por su ayuda!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

"Precast," good work Pops!


----------



## Ilialluna

O sea, que mi primera aportación no fue tan desafortunada.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, that's right, you said "cast"


----------



## pops91710

Well, the problem is it is spelled (or found on the internet) both ways

concreto pre vaciado http://www.megaconcreto.com/bardas-prefabricadas.html
concreto prevaciado http://spanish.besser.com/e-services/pipeprocess.htm

If I had to make a guess, the native site (*pre vaciado*) is correct.

The multi-lingual sites are sometimes suspicious since they are translated from original English and may have gone through a similar process we just experienced here in this thread!


----------



## Rociobelle

Ilialluna said:


> O sea, que mi primera aportación no fue tan desafortunada.


 

Sí estabas tan cerca!


----------

